# Do you remember this?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I remember well the story about the gay young fellow in Laramie, Wyoming who was killed and hung on a fence. Two men went to prison for a hate crime. Now we find that one was his boy friend, and the three all sold meth. It sounds like a drug deal went bad. For years the gay community has shoved this story and wrote plays about it.  It's worth the read to see how worthless our news media has become and how the truth is twisted for a left agenda.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government ... y-is-a-Lie


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Why does this not surprize me, and the chances of the media bringing this back up, wont happen......

It's just like the killing of the Austrailian baseball player that was killed in Oklahoma City by 2 black kids and a white kid for no reason , you don't hear anything about that, but all you hear is the trayvon martin story, the media is soo biased it's unreal.....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If they can't spin it off as a hate crime or a white(white Hispanic uke: :rollin: ) on black crime or a straight on gay crime it most people won't ever hear about it since the media won't cover it except Fair and Balanced.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

We need to outlaw those fences, and restrict the publics access to them, think of the children.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

When a woman is killed one of the first questions asked is who are they dating or married to. Why would they not do the same for guys?

Chuck Norris' roundhouse kick is so powerful, it can be seen from outer space by the naked eye.


----------

